
How Close Are We to a Vaccine for Covid-19? - kohtatsu
https://newsinteractives.cbc.ca/coronavirusvaccinetracker/
======
8bitsrule
In this (July 9) Wired interview, Larry Brilliant expects it will be 12
months. [https://www.wired.com/story/larry-brilliant-on-how-well-
are-...](https://www.wired.com/story/larry-brilliant-on-how-well-are-we-
fighting-covid-19/)

------
kohtatsu
Posting this because it's a great overview of vaccines in general and some
candidates in the pipeline.

